
Mark Zuckerberg: Contents of His Trash Revealed by New York Times - vezycash
https://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-contents-of-his-trash-revealed-by-new-york-times-2019-4
======
clydethefrog
I found the original article more interesting. "Trash picking [...] as a form
of entrepreneurship." [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/07/us/trash-pickers-
san-fran...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/07/us/trash-pickers-san-
francisco-zuckerberg.html)

------
nilskidoo
Rich irony in how someone probably making 6 figures a year had to go digging
around in garbage cans, to spite a guy whose livelihood is reselling stolen
dirty laundry.

~~~
zelphirkalt
The irony is much more, that a man with no respect for privacy got his own
privacy invaded. Serves him right. Until he takes drastic measures with FB, he
should not have a single private minute.

